# Project Binky episode 14



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone seen the episode 14 teaser on YT?

Full episode released on 25.11.16 at 2000 GMT.

I can't wait :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep, saw the teaser, and can't wait to see a new episode!
Amazon should of signed them up as well!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Out now. Not watched it yet but hopefully will over weekend :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Just watched it, and it's brilliant. I've said this before but the guts are just geniuses. Only problem is that it's far too short, and we have to wait ages for the next episode. 

Cooks 

Edit - the ACME side repeater hole made me LMAO. 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just watched it and agree with you fully Cooks. Every episode I am in awe of these guys they are genius. It did seem short this time just goes to show how good it is that it passes as quick as it's same length as other episodes. 

I actually watched the ACME side repeater hole 3 times I couldn't stop laughing :lol:

Roll on episode 15 :thumb:


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Proper motorsport engineering at it best, coming from a similar industry these guys really know their stuff! and it is a pleasure to see a a lot of the detail work that goes into an epic task such as this.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd forgotten all about ep14 release! Normally my tablet reminds me!

Watched in bed this morning with a slight hangover. Just brilliant. The dry comedy along with the engineering skills on display is just great! As others have said, too short!!! I've no idea where the last 25 mins went, feels like it was only about ten mins long!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I keep going back to previous episodes to look at all the fabrication. The central locking mech was just insane. Pedal box, arches, and the remote front end is mind blowing. 

The way these guys get around problems is simply amazing. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391219


----------

